# Hosting FreeBSD



## SacamantecaS (Jun 16, 2009)

hello

IÂ´m newbie to freebsd and IÂ´m starting slowly . Soon I have to assemble some servers hosting and I have thought about using FreeBSD, but I have some doubts.

I thought of mounting a jail to integrate into apache, mysql, postfix, etc; all with the same IP. How would you do it?.

I also have questions with the sshd daemon. I want to make that users can not leave your home to give more security to the other users how can I do this?.

Any recommendation to take up the secure server?. I thought PF, restrict access to sshd as root, ...

thank you very much.

greetings


----------



## mk (Jun 16, 2009)

check the handbookfor user basics, jail, mac(mandatory access control), firewall and security section. this forum howto section - there is sshd howto, check if there is more


----------



## vivek (Jun 16, 2009)

For new user I suggest ezjail-admin command via sysutils/ezjail. Try the following to get started with it:
http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-setup-freebsd-jail-with-ezjail/


----------



## mwatkins (Jun 18, 2009)

SacamantecaS said:
			
		

> IÂ´m newbie to freebsd and IÂ´m starting slowly . Soon I have to assemble some servers hosting and I have thought about using FreeBSD, but I have some doubts.



It is difficult to tell from how you've phrased this whether you intend to use FreeBSD or a Linux for hosting your own applications or for reselling shared or other hosting services. 

If the former, then you should have no reservations at all. FreeBSD is an excellent server OS and arguably is one of the easiest server OS's to administrate thanks to ports and all the fine tools available to us.

If the latter, for the same reasons FreeBSD makes for an excellent OS for providing shared hosting, but is less commonly deployed mostly because commodity "control panel" software (in particular CPanel, the most common panel out there) either do not support it or do not support it fully. It's a market share thing, mostly. There are panels out there that do support FreeBSD, and there is the option of avoiding the me-too commodity rat (and rate) race and doing something different.

Thus you'll need to consider your overall hosting infrastructure - from client management and billing to provisioning servers and accounts - before making an informed choice.

And if managing servers - FreeBSD or Linux if you roll that way - is new to you, avoid the temptation of diving in too fast. New hosting companies come and go faster than leaves dropping at the change of seasons, largely because they don't have a way of differentiating themselves in a crowded market, and usually do not have the technical depth required to make sure they are running a solid operation. Invariably something "bad" happens, the host can't recover, clients fume and leave, and the host disappears. I've never seen stats on this but from long observation I believe the failure rate is very high.


----------

